# Selling TiVo Unmodified Unit on here ??



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

I am selling my Thomson Scenium TiVo, but wondered if it would be OK to advertise on here ??

I don't want to get into trouble for advertising if this is not allowed.

Please can someone confirm either way.

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Buying or selling anything on this forum is against the rules. I believe there is a for sale section over at avsforum.com


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You would be better looking at the classifieds on www.avforums.com which is primarily a UK forum.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, I have listed it on eBay 

Daniel


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

To slightly hijack the thread here.

Is it allowed to try and trade baseball tickets on here??

I have 2 tickets to a game I can't go to and would like to trade w/ someone on here

I have a craigslist ad up, but not a big fan of craigslist, rather do it on here.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> I have 2 tickets to a game I can't go to and would like to trade w/ someone on here.


Is the cost of the flight included?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Is the cost of the flight included?


If you give me a flight to london


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, that one back-fired, didn't it  I assumed the game was in the US


----------

